# Choke threads in old/new benelli's



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Are the new benelli's (M2, SBE2) threaded the same for chokes as the M1 and SBE?

Im looking at getting an M2 and want to know if my aftermarket chokes for the M1 will work in the M2 as well.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Unfortunatly no. You will have to re-invest.


----------

